# Is the 2nd Gen Terrova really THAT bad?



## redrum (Oct 26, 2018)

I really want a trolling motor with spot lock. I want to be able to hit the anchor button in river current and stop floating off down stream.

I've ready a bunch of posts about the Terrova and it seems like the 2nd Gen really has a bad rap regarding the spot lock feature. Is it THAT bad? I don't need centimeter accuracy. I'll probably just end up getting a new bluetooth model. I was looking at some used ones and was just wondering are all of the poor comments right.


----------



## Wallyc (Oct 26, 2018)

What?!? I’ve had a PowerDrive V2 with I pilot and I now have a terrova Bluetooth with I pilot. The pre Bluetooth where not not all that accurate of the Spot-Lock .20-25 ft off but she just had learned to compensate for it .Now the Bluetooth terrova it’s like a night and day difference. The bt models are way more accurate .


----------



## vfourmax (Oct 29, 2018)

I have one of the "2018" models of the Terrova models with the BT spot-lock and it is impressive and very accurate in its ability to maintain position.

The first generation models were known for being lousy and back then I had a Motorguide with their version of spot-lock because it was better than what Minn-Kota OFFERED AT THE TIME.

Fast forward to current models and Minn-Kota is the current best on the spot-lock anchoring technology and the new motors make the Motorguide I had a few a years ago as no where near as good or accurate.

Technology just keeps getting better and we as fisherman have never had better tools at our fingertips.

I will never own a boat that I fish with and use a trolling motor without spot-lock again. I was fishing last week and it was a day of varied wind strengths and if I had of not had the spot lock I would have left a lot sooner as it gets old fighting the boat to maintain position more than you are fishing.

But with the spot-lock position the boat with the bow into the wind, set the anchor function on the motor and fish without worrying about the boat or the wind. It will keep you in the same spot within about a foot circle of trolling motor position.

I love my Terrova and it works as advertised in my experiences. Also the new model motor is much easier to deploy and stow as compared to the older models with the internal spring loaded assist feature.


----------



## Scott F (Oct 29, 2018)

I have an older Terrova with spot lock. If you need to be held within a couple of feet of an exact position, use an anchor. The Terrova I have works pretty well. I have no complaints. Just be sure you point the boat into the wind, and don’t hit the spot lock until the forward motion of the boat has stopped. This will hold true with any version of spot lock you have.


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 29, 2018)

I have an older Terrova (2009? I believe) which I finally added the i-pilot to at the beginning of last year. I know it holds my position relative to my marker buoy within a few feet at all times, adjusting for wind and current as needed. Far better than an anchor in the deep waters I'm usually trying to hold in, plus it doesn't disturb things moving around on the bottom under the boat.

I don't think I would want it making the number of corrections necessary to hold to a smaller area - all that motor movement constantly would have to add up to a lot more disturbance of the water.


----------



## redrum (Nov 1, 2018)

The spot lock / anchor mode is definitely the driving factor for me. I've used a Xi5 and not having a cable drive bow mount motor is going to take some getting used to but I'm willing to adjust to gain the anchor features. I'm just gonna save up for the new Terrova. I was thinking about trying to find a second hand 2nd generator model with the iPilot feature but I believe the new model is going to be worth it.

I've actually read that the first generation Terrova, the one that had black buttons, worked better than the second version.


----------



## Wallyc (Nov 2, 2018)

Save your money on a new terrova. The new one is way better. If you creep down the banks a lot you’ll love I pilot/autopilot.


----------



## moloch16 (Nov 5, 2018)

So I just bought my "dream boat" on Friday (1648 Alweld Marsh) and had a new 55lb Terrova installed. It was pricey. I did a lot of research, seriously considered the new Motorguide Xi3 because it is a lot cheaper. However after all my research, talking to a lot of people in the know, it was best to pay the extra money on a new Minn Kota Terrova.

Don't buy the old version of the Terrova, the spot lock from my understanding is absolutely horrendous. If you go used, go Motorguide. The new Terrova is getting rave reviews and the spotlock is suppose to be outstanding.


----------



## redrum (Nov 6, 2018)

Yeah I've heard nothing but good reports on the new bluetooth models. I'd like to get the 55lb Terrova but I'm a little scared it will eat up the battery. I fish in river current a lot and the reason I want a motor with spot lock is so I can stop in the current without having to anchor, so I plan on sitting on spot lock in current for periods at a time. I'm sure the 55 is strong enough and would probably be fine but I plan on getting the 80. I'm already setup for 24v with my 70lb Edge, which honestly I can't even drive on speed 5. It will practically throw you off the bow if you slightly turn lol.


----------



## Scott F (Nov 6, 2018)

moloch16 said:


> Don't buy the old version of the Terrova, the spot lock from my understanding is absolutely horrendous. If you go used, go Motorguide. The new Terrova is getting rave reviews and the spotlock is suppose to be outstanding.



"From your understanding" You've never used the older version of the Terrova and can comfortably say the the spotlock is "horrendous". Do you give movie reviews on movies you've never seen too? I currently use the older Terrova and as I said in my previous post, it works fine. The new one is supposed to work better, but because I've never tried the new version, I'm not qualified to give a fair review.


----------



## onthewater102 (Nov 6, 2018)

I see the decision differently and more simplistically.

You're looking to buy the older Terrova on the secondary market. Therefore, you'll be paying at or below (if you find a great deal) the going rate for that model should you decide to turn around and sell it in a short period of time...simple economics.

Option 1 - Go with the older one, sell it if you don't like it and you won't be out any material amount of money and you can still turn around and buy the new one if that ends up meeting your needs better. Best case you save a lot of money you didn't need to spend, worst case you take longer to get a new motor and not be any worse off financially than if you went with option 2.

Option 2 - Buy the new one. You will certainly be paying the retailer's profit which you'll never get back even if you turn around and try to sell the new one. For your troubles you'll get a slightly longer warranty period on an outstanding product that very likely won't incur a claim in the warranty period anyway.



To be fair, I'm an accountant, I never buy anything that will have reasonable future resale value new unless there are serious advantages to the warranty or I wake up in a parallel universe where material goods don't depreciate significantly the moment you take ownership of them from the retailer.


----------



## Jow (Nov 7, 2018)

Pretty sure there is a 2nd receiver one can get to go along with the older v2 that gives it 2 gps positions so its more accurate on anchor mode. you mount it 4-8 ft away from bow mount unit. think its like a puck


----------



## vfourmax (Nov 8, 2018)

Jow said:


> Pretty sure there is a 2nd receiver one can get to go along with the older v2 that gives it 2 gps positions so its more accurate on anchor mode. you mount it 4-8 ft away from bow mount unit. think its like a puck


The externally mounted "puck" that comes with the second generation blue tooth Terrova is not a "GPS" sensor but rather a "compass" that is used in conjunction with the auto pilot and the directional "jog" feature of the spot lock.

Not sure as far as the first generation but the second generation does not use a second separate gps puck for location holding accuracy.


----------



## redrum (Apr 16, 2019)

I got my new (to me) motor!

I found a deal on a used 3rd gen. 80lb/45" iPilot Terrova with bluetooth from a guy nearby that was upgrading to an Ultrex.

I've only been able to spend about 30 mins on the water with it so far. The spot lock is impressive to say the least. With a very strong current it will just sit there adjusting speed and direction to hold in place. Being able to walk around the boat and make adjustments to the location and direction is just fantastic. I can't wait to get some more time with it.

I want to learn how to use the autopilot and get comfortable moving up to and around obstacles while steering with the remote. It is very different coming from cable steer control.


----------



## JNG (Apr 17, 2019)

I know that the MK is more popular (I have used mostly MK myself), but I am loving the MG xi3 that I put on the new jon. Paired it with a MG R3 variable speed for the transom. MG got it right with these newer motors. Neither motor has given me a bit of trouble so far. I wouldn't discount the xi3/xi5 so quickly.


----------



## thedude (Apr 17, 2019)

Looking at the deal below. Is it worth it? How do I know if there is a generation I should avoid on the terrova?






Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sunshine (Apr 18, 2019)

I have an XI5.

I'll never, ever own another boat without some sort of GPS enabled trolling motor.


----------



## MrGiggles (Apr 18, 2019)

From what I gather, there are three generations of Ipilot on the Terrova. 

1st gen was actually pretty good. Mine seems to stay within a 10ft circle on spot lock. It's a little unrefined and glitchy at times, but for the most part works well.

The 2nd gen was quite a bit worse from what I understand, or at least not improved. I believe this is when they released Ipilot link, around 2016 IIRC.

Third gen was released just recently, where they added the heading sensor and bluetooth. These are the best of the best.

The price seems a little high to me. I just bought a used Terrova 80 with Ipilot for 500.


----------



## thedude (Apr 18, 2019)

MrGiggles said:


> From what I gather, there are three generations of Ipilot on the Terrova.
> 
> 1st gen was actually pretty good. Mine seems to stay within a 10ft circle on spot lock. It's a little unrefined and glitchy at times, but for the most part works well.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I just confirmed it is around a 2010 model and doesn't have bluetooth so I'm going to pass. Additoanl reading leads me to believe that bluetooth is the key to the accuracy and has to do with how often the GPS updates. I think I will just save my money and worst case get a new powerdrive model with I pilot and bluetooth for $1100 at Academy. I'm not married to the foot pedal and almost would prefer the extra deck space. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott F (Apr 20, 2019)

Bluetooth is just the way the remotes communicate with the unit. GPS does not depend on Bluetooth


----------



## handyandy (May 3, 2019)

thedude said:


> MrGiggles said:
> 
> 
> > From what I gather, there are three generations of Ipilot on the Terrova.
> ...



I couldn't do without the foot pedal at one time I had a remote controlled motorguide which swore me off from motorguide. I didn't have a foot pedal for it was such a pain trying to work my way along a bank or use it to slow my drift down stream and try to cast at the same time. I know have minnkota powerdrive v2 and I won't put the ipilot on it cause I don't want to lose the foot pedal. I have the copilot remote so I can control it with the remote if I'm not on the deck at the foot pedal which is nice. It would be great have gps functions, but I'm still too cheap to get a new motor. I just can't bring myself to pay the money for one of the newer terrovas or ultrex to have the pedal and gps.


----------



## thedude (May 3, 2019)

The best deals I have seen to include the foot pedal are $1300 for the terrova 55 lb or the motorguide xi3 for $1240. I think for some it depends on what fish finder they are using. Otherwise sounds like Ford or Chevy to me!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## handyandy (May 6, 2019)

I guess my experience with a motorguide wasn't good. Hole motor head fell off the shaft while in warranty, happened over a weekend I redneck engineered it back together to salvage the fishing trip I was on. They fought me on the warranty cause I rednecked it back together. They did finally repair it under warranty, about another 1.5-2 years later same thing happens head loosened up while fishing water got in the motor ruined it. At this points its out of warranty I ended up buying a nearly new used minnkota power drive v2 I added the copilot to. I've been really happy with it so far. I guess I'll be waiting a while before I get a new troller I just can't stomach over a grand for a new one.


----------



## handyandy (May 21, 2019)

well hopefully the terrova 2nd gens with the ipilot link aren't too bad, I wasn't really looking but have half hazardly been keeping my eyes open for a 24v motor for a little more power in current. Well I came by one near where my mom lives for got the guy down to $650 didn't seem like a bad deal 24v 80lb thrust terrova with ipilot link and foot pedal in good shape. I guess we'll see hopefully it isn't an expensive paper weight.


----------



## Wallyc (May 24, 2019)

If it’s a bt model I highly doubt you’ll be disappointed


----------



## thedude (Jun 3, 2019)

Well, i bit the bullet and ordered the motorguide Xi3 with pinpoint GPS. i like the ability to add the foot pedal later if want to. For now, i plan to try it with only the remote (packing extra batteries now!). 

i came across a closeout deal on the xi3 52lb 12v model from cabelas for $799 with free shipping. no doubt it will be a big upgrade from the MK Edge 45 lb my tracker came with. based on the used prices i was seeing, i'll sleep better with the warranty in my back pocket. 

will report back!


----------

